# Painting Stained Oak Trim



## venetian designs (Nov 24, 2007)

As the title suggests, I have a customer that wants her beautiful stained oak trim painted white 
Which primer would you guys suggest? Cover Stain? 1-2-3? Stix? I have done cabinets before and used BIN, but now way in hell that I will be using BIN through out the house on all trim, windows and doors.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Whats the topcoat going to be? I would use a heavy bodied undercoater.


----------



## venetian designs (Nov 24, 2007)

I will topcoat with Inslx Cabinet Cote Satin. Love that stuff.


----------



## rather b fishin (Apr 24, 2010)

In the past i have giving the trim a quick wipe with a deglosser to help with adhesion. Then added penetrol to the cover stain. After a little scuff and some caulk a day later i was ready to paint. Turned out great and the H/O loved it.


----------



## venetian designs (Nov 24, 2007)

I was just gonna lightly sand it before priming. Why add penetrol? I was considering cover stain since it's thick and would fill in the grain.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oak grain is really difficult to fill with primer and paint. Sometimes its worth considering swedish putty, depending on the look the customer is going for.


----------



## venetian designs (Nov 24, 2007)

Crap...I was worried about that. Would peel bond over cover stain work? I would use both since peel bond doesn't hide at all. Or should I not mix them? I know oil finishes should not go over peel bond, but under should be ok?


----------



## rather b fishin (Apr 24, 2010)

Because stain cover is thick. It makes for easier application and brush marks tend to lay down better


----------



## venetian designs (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks. Where in IL are you?


----------



## charleymcdowell (Mar 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:Can you spray the trim? If you can, use a pigmented laquer undercoater sanding sealer. It will fill the grain with a few coats and you can sand about 2 minutes after you apply it. Then top coat it with whatever. Trust me this will save you tons of time and you can make the trim look like paint grade wood. when you put on the first coat you should sand the hell out of it so that the only product left is what is in the grain i.e. filling it. then put another coat over it and sand. No more grain ready for top coat and you can do it before lunch. Good Luck. I use a product made by Gemini Coatings


----------



## Vago4fun (May 8, 2012)

My friend sprayed lacquer on some new cabinets that have a white melamine interior. The melamine has yellowed during the first 6 months of finishing them. Can this yellow lacquer be removed. The HO has tryed everything from comet to lacquer thinner with no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gah nekro got me.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Gah nekro got me.


Thats ok Tommy... this thread lacks a photo. So here is a painting oak trim sample with CoverStain.


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

We actually just used some glidden gripper primer that a HO picked up looking to cut costs (we warned them about using it). We lightly sanded a small dark stained oak banister, threw a coat of the gripper on it, light sanding again, 2 coats of semi, and surprisingly looked great. Probably better products out there than the gripper, but no worries here about it holding up.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Thats ok Tommy... this thread lacks a photo. So here is a painting oak trim sample with CoverStain.


JP that looks like a quality wet film behr topcoat on there. is the coverstain the layer beneath?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea that appears to have filled nicely. Just cs and a topcoat?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I have never been able or seen oak filled like that with only a primer. 

Teach me something here.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> JP that looks like a quality wet film behr topcoat on there. is the coverstain the layer beneath?


Yes. This was bare oak and used Cover Stain. I believe the details are on my google plus. May have to search it. Also a video floating around. I'm at work, don't have time to hunt it down.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

BEHR Premium Plus. Not Ultra. Ultra is better.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

post up the details here. The goal is not to have to send readers searching elsewhere for answers, but to have the informatoin contained on site. Not everyone wants to join google+ for follow someone, etc..


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> post up the details here. The goal is not to have to send readers searching elsewhere for answers, but to have the informatoin contained on site. Not everyone wants to join google+ for follow someone, etc..


I'll search for it this evening. The majority of my + stuff is public. No subscription or joining necessary but I understand what you're saying.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think I will ever be able to do that with just CS, and paint. I have been using mlc wood paste filler. You can reduce it thinner and brush or spray it on. Buff it with a cloth and its GTG. 


Maybe there was a ton of lacquer on that trim and was sanded down. That looks slick as glass in your pic. I am working on an oak door sample this week, and will be using it tomorrow so I will have some pics.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I don't think I will ever be able to do that with just CS, and paint. I have been using mlc wood paste filler. You can reduce it thinner and brush or spray it on. Buff it with a cloth and its GTG.
> 
> 
> Maybe there was a ton of lacquer on that trim and was sanded down. That looks slick as glass in your pic. I am working on an oak door sample this week, and will be using it tomorrow so I will have some pics.


Tommy it was a bare piece of oak. To repost the step by step would be too much. It was a detailed 7 step procedure on +. The short is 2 Cover Stain plus two top coats.

This video shows the piece getting its first coat of paint.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Stop the presses I goofed. 

When I do these samples there are at least 12 pieces I'll finish. The photo is not the piece in the video but it is one of the pieces I cut to 12" from the same strip of chair rail. After watching the video I mentioned it had 1 coat of Cover Stain and I know the photo of painting oak trim had 2 coats of Cover Stain sanded between coats. 

Worth noting, the way you see the oak piece in the video is what the others looked like before getting a 2nd coat of Cover Stain. The first coat of primer was sanded to burn intentionally. The second was also sanded to the point of burnout. Some burnout is fine if its getting 2 coats of finish. The primer is only there to fill the grain and nothing else. This could have been done with paint and no primer as well. I'll have to post those up too. BEHR is good like that.

Just to clarify.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

JP I will check it out when I get home. I didn't think CS was heavy bodied enough like a hb easy sand. Thanks for posting it. If you find the g+ stuff send me a pm or tag me in it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> JP I will check it out when I get home. I didn't think CS was heavy bodied enough like a hb easy sand. Thanks for posting it. If you find the g+ stuff send me a pm or tag me in it.


Tommy I had to search myself in + to find it. We kicked off March with a 7 step method for bare oak finishing. The steps are in order by date but there are other posts in-between it. 

I'll need to sift through the posts and piece the 7 steps together. We're publishing XML, PDF's and Embeds now so I'll see if that flies here on PT. I would think one of the formats should work.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wanted to do some follow up on this, was preparing a door sample for a client and used the MLC wood paste Friday. 

Reduced it by about 20% and brushed it on. After it dried buffed it with a cloth. 









I will show some shots after primer and paint this week.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

DeanV said:


> post up the details here. The goal is not to have to send readers searching elsewhere for answers, but to have the informatoin contained on site. Not everyone wants to join google+ for follow someone, etc..


Good call.


----------

